# Dune buggy Ev build



## Cero (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi everyone im new on the Ev forum my name is Jan im from Holland and im working as a tig welder in exclusive yachts.

Now ive had the idea of making a dune buggy for a while now but recently i've been thinking of doing an electro motor build.

The thing im mostly wondering about is what kind of motor? i would like to do direct drive so no gearbox to keep a really low weight (spaceframe tubular body).

now should i put the motor shaft directly onto the differential or should i gear it?

And what kind of motor would be ideal for a light car? 
Also been thinking four wheel drive maybe but im guessing that it would be a waste of energy if the motor has to spin two differentials instead of one?

Hoping to get some answers this way 🙂


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

You won't save any weight by going without reduction gearing, because you'll need a much heavier motor. The reduction ratio of a ring-and-pinion at a differential might be enough, if you are using a low-speed motor.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Cero said:


> Also been thinking four wheel drive maybe but im guessing that it would be a waste of energy if the motor has to spin two differentials instead of one?


The number of differentials doesn't matter much. If you split the power between two axles instead of one, there won't be significantly more loss to gears and bearings, as long as you use separate front and rear motors, or have a centre differential (if using just one motor). Much of the mechanical drag in a vehicle is at the tires, and it's more efficient to drive all four tires than to make two tires do all of the driving and have the other two just dragging along.


----------



## Windskier (May 14, 2017)

Electric Sand car 

Built 1996 

Converted to electric 2015 

WT 2300lbs 

Range 50 miles 

Motor 

HPEV AC-51 88HP 108ft/lbs 

Controller 

Curtis 1251E-8521 144V 500amp w/regen 

Battery pack 

48 CALB 100ah LiFe Po cells 162V 15KW 

Elcon charger 2.5KW 120/240V w/ J1772 charge plug 

Orion BMS 

EVIC display 

DC/DC for 12V 

091 VW bus transaxle 

4 wheel disc brakes


----------

